# The Heat are done...



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Little early don't ya think?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I will say that their season comes down to game four though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke said:


> I will say that their season comes down to game four though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I disagree, actually. If the Spurs win Game 4, I wouldn't count the Heat out at all... T-Mac is still on the Spurs, after all.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I forgot about the T-Mac curse. Too late to retract my statement?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Spurs in 6 (and I'm being kind)


----------



## SharkAA (Jun 7, 2013)

What kind of a retarded topic is this? 2-1 is still far from over.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Spurs in 6 (and I'm being kind)


Shouldn't you be busy with summer vacation?

We're putting off summer for now since we won the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol that loss is exactly what falls into the Heats hands...When people count them out...they don't lose. Gonna be a funny next 3 games.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weird how much more brazen the trolls get once the Heat hit two losses in a series. Nice to see ya.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jace said:


> Weird how much more brazen the trolls get once the Heat hit two losses in a series. Nice to see ya.


Nothing brazen about stating the obvious. Just like in 2011, the Heat let one game slip and found themselves on the road trying to stay alive. I know you dont wanna hear it but its a wrap. Miami will be lucky to go home for 2 more games, if they do it will be over in six anyways. Sorry...:jr:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Question.

Why are people aloud to troll the Heat forum? But when we make one comment about the Lakers it's a ban?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James Worthy said:


> Nothing brazen about stating the obvious. Just like in 2011, the Heat let one game slip and found themselves on the road trying to stay alive. I know you dont wanna hear it but its a wrap. Miami will be lucky to go home for 2 more games, if they do it will be over in six anyways. Sorry...:jr:


You don't need to apologize, and there's nothing you can say I'm afraid to hear. We're perfectly capable of assessing the state of our team and our chances of winning this series. Regardless of your confidence in your viewpoint, it's still your opinion and your prediction, not reality. Even if we did want to take it seriously, you dilute any potential credibility with your clear attempts to be antagonizing. Clearly you're here to troll, and not kindly inform us our season is over. Thanks, though. Hope you feel better about your team now.

P.S. Where were you during the win-streak? At 40-whatever and 2? How about at the start of the Finals? That was my point with the "brazen" remark.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jace said:


> You don't need to apologize, and there's nothing you can say I'm afraid to hear. We're perfectly capable of assessing the state of our team and our chances of winning this series. Regardless of your confidence in your viewpoint, it's still your opinion and your prediction, not reality. Even if we did want to take it seriously, you dilute any potential credibility with your clear attempts to be antagonizing. Clearly you're here to troll, and not kindly inform us our season is over. Thanks, though. Hope you feel better about your team now.
> 
> P.S. Where were you during the win-streak? At 40-whatever and 2? How about at the start of the Finals? That was my point with the "brazen" remark.


You're right. My timing is suspect but i'm just stating an opinion. My goal is not to antagonize. Its just how i see things. I could be wrong. If I'm wrong, its been documented and you can gloat or put in my place. If I'm right, well, i was right.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

James Worthy said:


> My goal is not to antagonize.


Um, yeah it is. Otherwise you wouldn't be posting the OP and a boo-hoo smiley in the Heat subforum.


----------



## SharkAA (Jun 7, 2013)

@James Worthy: you are stating an opinion? That's ok I guess. Maybe I should head to Lakers subforum and write a topic 'Kobe is done collecting rings and playing in the Playoffs...enjoy your retirement Vino...' You wouldn't mind if I do that, would you?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The person who made this thread. You can tell he wanted to make it all playoffs and he got so excited that the Heat lost last night he just couldn't help himself.

Pure Trolling. Can we just ban him from the forum?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...What again?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was right though. The Heat are done.



WINNING BACK TO BACK TITLES :lebron:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHA

BEST THREAD EVER

THANKYOU LeBRON


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh word?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

You jinxed us, says Parker and Manu. :jr:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Heat are done...DONE WITH LOSING!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A long summer...

OF CELEBRATION, BITCHES.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

FIRE SPO!
TRADE BOSH!
AMNESTY WADE!
BRON ISNT CLUTCH!


DFA HFJF HNF UHAJWHLIHFJKGBLIRHGOVGRHROGAHGR


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:



Can't wait for the LeBatard rant.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Omg the LeBatard rant is gonna be golden


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I knew it was a good idea to lock this thread instead of deleting it


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

What a cute thread.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

You can only call it "cute" after the fact. With that said, saying the Heat are done when they just needed to win 2 games at home was certainly premature. Nice series, painful end for Manu.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

letsgoceltics said:


> *You can only call it "cute" after the fact.* With that said, saying the Heat are done when they just needed to win 2 games at home was certainly premature. Nice series, painful end for Manu.


No real meaning to that statement...I think that's pretty obvious.

You have to wait until the series is over to judge a statement like this.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

James Worthy said:


> *This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer.*...:boohoo:


Reading this just makes me laugh out loud...literally.

"Spurs have Lebrons number"...Yes they will have the image of number 6 hitting jumper after jumper and 3 after 3 burned into their brains forever.

"Its gonna be a long summer" A long summer of championship partying!


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Drizzy said:


> No real meaning to that statement...I think that's pretty obvious.
> 
> You have to wait until the series is over to judge a statement like this.


What I meant was its really easy to come back after the series is decided to call it out. This was premature 2 games ago. I know how you tend to panic, you probably thought the Heat were done too. Probably why you didn't have anything to say at that point. But I like what you do. You can't really get called out or be wrong this way. I'm going to go ahead and wait til the Celtics win another championship before I tell everyone I told them so.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Thread was locked within 8-9 hours of being posted. Maybe he just didn't see it in time.

In any case, the OP is a jerkoff and a troll, and he deserves all the shit the regulars here can hurl at him. Problem is, he vanished after making his posts in this thread, although I'm pretty sure Heat-bashing has been his only reason for ever posting on this website anyway so it's not a shock.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

letsgoceltics said:


> What I meant was its really easy to come back after the series is decided to call it out. This was premature 2 games ago. I know how you tend to panic, you probably thought the Heat were done too. Probably why you didn't have anything to say at that point. But I like what you do. You can't really get called out or be wrong this way. I'm going to go ahead and wait til the Celtics win another championship before I tell everyone I told them so.


I thought the Heat were done? When they were down two to one? Hilarious.

Yeah I get nervous before games that I have no control over. That must mean I didn't believe the Heat had a shot right? 

Right.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

letsgoceltics said:


> What I meant was its really easy to come back after the series is decided to call it out. This was premature 2 games ago. I know how you tend to panic, you probably thought the Heat were done too. Probably why you didn't have anything to say at that point. But I like what you do. You can't really get called out or be wrong this way. I'm going to go ahead and wait til the Celtics win another championship before I tell everyone I told them so.


I didn't say anything back then because the thread was locked...If the thread had been open...I would have simply said it was premature like you did. I wouldn't have said he was wrong...because nobody knows that until the series is over.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bump :rofl:


----------



## SharkAA (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry guys, call this meme lame, childish or whatever, but because a Lakers fan opened this topic, I just have to post this:

http://whatdoumeme.com/media/created/iyq47s.jpg


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The RANT IS ON


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey OP


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

OP left game 6 early and got pepper sprayed trying to get back in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:














James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:














James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:














James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:














James Worthy said:


> This series just has that 2011 Finals feeling. Spurs have Lebrons number. Its gonna be a long summer....:boohoo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

Prime example of why you should wait until the fat lady has sung to troll. The violin was a nice touch though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Prime example of why you should wait until the fat lady has sung to troll. The violin was a nice touch though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James Worthy should be required to tattoo this entire thread to his body.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool story bro. 

Enjoy that pick #7 .


----------

